# Jumping up on People!!



## Krystleajustice (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello,

My gorgeous 5 month Vizsla girl will not stop jumping up on people! She doesn't jump on me or my husband so it's difficult to figure out how to train her. It only happens when we are out walking or in the park and she is off the lead. I can see it happening but never quick enough to grab her, she gets fixed on the person and runs at full pelt towards them and jumps up, chews on scarf's, steals gloves.. It's making me so stressed when we go out and I don't want to keep her on the lead all the time as all her other behaviours are coming on well. Recall is always good unless she's in the "I'm gonna jump on you zone." As soon as she has jumped, chewed on their scarf and licked their face she will come back. How do I make people be consistent so I can nip the behaviour in the bud? I'm so surprised when other dog walkers "freak out" waving arms etc which makes her behaviour worse, a woman hit her with a stick yesterday and I was slightly traumatised!! HELP!!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

You need to get a long line for her and train her not to run off. 

So buy a 30 ft long line and work on her recall with distractions. The long line means she can run around but not jump on people.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The only thing I can add is don't let other people pat or give her attention until all four feet are on the ground.


----------



## Aliwebb (Nov 12, 2012)

im glad its not just me with a dog that thinks its a kangeroo!!mines nearly 6 months and once he sets his sites on somebody thats it all the treats and recall in the world dont work....looking for info myself on this!


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I was looking through some threads and found this...don't know if the ideas will work for you or not, but it's worth a shot, right? 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,7665.msg58476.html#msg58476


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

If I think the dog may jump, a rather stern
 *Leave* it ...works for us. 

It works because when people hear it they actually think it's a command directed at them and usually look away from the dog and focus at me ... 
And of course the dog already knows what the command means (he has been conditioned daily, numerous times )


----------



## Krystleajustice (Dec 22, 2012)

Really great advice, thank you! I think working on the recall is a great idea as it will eliminate the opportunity! Her recall is good but only if there's nothing better to do! 
Was thinking of purchasing a remote control citronella collar, are they any good? 
Will be getting a long lead too!


----------

